# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Làng Ấn Độ thu nhỏ - Little India tại Singapore

## yeuhanoi

*YDL*  - Từ năm 1819, những cư dân Ấn Độ đầu tiên định cư tại Singapore. Vào  cuối thế kỷ 19, có thêm nhiều người dân nhập cư Ấn Độ đến tìm việc làm  tại đây. Ngày nay, khu Tiểu Ấn là tâm điểm sinh hoạt của cộng đồng người  Ấn tại Singapore. 



_Đền thờ tai khu Tiểu Ấn_

Những  đường phố ngào ngạt hương thơm của các loại gia vị báo hiệu cho bạn  biết con đường dẫn đến bộ sưu tập phong phú của những món trang sức dân  tộc, những tràng hoa nhài và các bộ sari bằng lụa. Khu cửa hiệu Little  India cho đến những tiệm thực phẩm nhỏ, khu Tiểu Ấn luôn có nhiều điều  thú vị dành cho bạn khám phá. 

Nhưng  khu phố này đông vui và rực rỡ nhất trong lễ hội  Deepavali - lễ hội  Ánh Sáng của người Ấn Độ thường tổ chức vào khoảng giữa tháng 10, tháng  11. Trong những ngày này, khu Tiểu Ấn đã thật sự biến đổi thành một nơi  chốn thần tiên với những đường phố được thắp đèn rực rỡ, nhộn nhịp với  nhiều người đi mua sắm. Những ngôi đền trang hoàng đầy màu sắc toạ lạc  bên cạnh những nhà thờ Thiên Chúa và thánh đường Hồi giáo, những thầy  coi tướng số bằng các chú vẹt với địa bàn hoạt động cách nhau chỉ năm  bước chân và những mùi thơm hấp dẫn của nhiều loại gia vị bay ra từ các  nhà hàng ăn uống. 



_Lễ hội Deepavali - lễ hội Ánh Sáng của người Ấn Độ_ 
Đừng rời khỏi khu Tiểu Ấn mà không mang theo về một hình xăm Henna hoặc nếm thử món trà sữa “Teh Tarik”

_Chỉ dẫn:_  Đi tàu điện ngầm tuyến đông bắc đến ga NE7, ga Little India hoặc đi xe  buýt SBS số 65 từ đại lộ  Orchard, xuống xe tại chợ Tekka dọc theo đường  Serangoon

Cùng khám phá các điểm du lịch singapore - du lich singapore.

----------


## khoan_gieng

Hay thật
Đúng là những nền văn hóa khác nhau tạo nên sự thích thú tìm hiểu cho du khách

----------


## ad1

Một quốc gia có nhiều sắc màu với nhiều nền văn hóa khác nhau

----------

